# Sensors and Google Sky Map



## Burbot (Dec 29, 2011)

Hey guys, just wondering the percentage of Gnex users that Google Sky Map works correctly. Sky Map for me does not accurately use the sensors in my phone, e.g. when I hold landscape/180, it shows a different part of the sky and no orientation lines up with where I'm looking. This has been persistent since I've had the phone seemingly, and no combination of magnetic correction or settings seems to help. Oddly my compass app works quite accurately so is anyone else experiencing issues with Sky Map? Btw Venus and Jupiter are very visible next to each other tonight, check it out! Sorry if this has been addressed but I can find no help anywhere aside from people saying to calibrate.. which doesn't seem to be my problem.


----------



## 1fzfe (Aug 16, 2011)

I've noticed the same thing especially in landscape. Its pretty close in portrait as long as I don't move it around too much.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## GorillaTheHutt (Jul 13, 2011)

Burbot said:


> Hey guys, just wondering the percentage of Gnex users that Google Sky Map works correctly. Sky Map for me does not accurately use the sensors in my phone, e.g. when I hold landscape/180, it shows a different part of the sky and no orientation lines up with where I'm looking. This has been persistent since I've had the phone seemingly, and no combination of magnetic correction or settings seems to help. Oddly my compass app works quite accurately so is anyone else experiencing issues with Sky Map? Btw Venus and Jupiter are very visible next to each other tonight, check it out! Sorry if this has been addressed but I can find no help anywhere aside from people saying to calibrate.. which doesn't seem to be my problem.


not sure how you're calibrating it, but are you waving the phone in front of you in a figure eight pattern? that generally seems to get it nicely calibrated for me. been watching the planets for a couple months now thanks to sky map


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Sky map is great. I could never accurately find Mars, Venus and Jupiter until I tried it. Speaking of which, Venus has been ridiculously bright the past few nights. If you're looking for the space station, then satellite ar is pretty good for finding it.


----------



## Burbot (Dec 29, 2011)

GorillaTheHutt said:


> not sure how you're calibrating it, but are you waving the phone in front of you in a figure eight pattern? that generally seems to get it nicely calibrated for me. been watching the planets for a couple months now thanks to sky map


Yeah I've been doing the figure eight. I'm going to keep looking, as I see that others have issues on other forums, but I'm hoping there's a simple reason why this is occurring with some of us.


----------



## Burbot (Dec 29, 2011)

yarly said:


> Sky map is great. I could never accurately find Mars, Venus and Jupiter until I tried it. Speaking of which, Venus has been ridiculously bright the past few nights. If you're looking for the space station, then satellite ar is pretty good for finding it.


I'll try out satellite ar when I get a minute to step out, I'm still at work supposed to be working lol.. I'd be interested to see if I get it to work in spite of my problems with Sky Map. Seems like a pretty cool app, are their any satellites visible at the naked eye?


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Burbot said:


> I'll try out satellite ar when I get a minute to step out, I'm still at work supposed to be working lol.. I'd be interested to see if I get it to work in spite of my problems with Sky Map. Seems like a pretty cool app, are their any satellites visible at the naked eye?


Only one I've attempted to really try to find is the space station, which if you find it on a really good night, it's brighter than any of the planets. It mostly looks and moves as fast as a plane (only visible for 2-3 minutes at the most), but without the blinking lights. The main reason it's so visible is the solar arrays they stuck on it to collect energy so lots of light reflecting off of it.

It does list some other potentially visible objects, but they start to get to the point that unless you're really far out from the city, you probably won't see them.


----------



## Burbot (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks for the info yarly. I've found my fix.. Unfortunately it seems the way in which my sensors/app/screen were getting all wonky flibbidy-flabbity was my dpi setting of 240, which is a shame cause I love the look of it. Guess I should have tested more before dedicating a thread to it but oh well. Satellite Ar is really cool, somewhat augmented reality. I'm really going to have to make it a point to see the reflections from the solar arrays!


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Totally forgot about sky map. And satellite air looks pretty cool.

Unfortunately I live in the PNW where cloud cover is.. well it's fairly often. Please bump this thread closer to summer to remind me. Haha.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> Totally forgot about sky map. And satellite air looks pretty cool.
> 
> Unfortunately I live in the PNW where cloud cover is.. well it's fairly often. Please bump this thread closer to summer to remind me. Haha.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Haha, I know how that sort of is from telling my friend in Seattle to "go look outside at whatever is in the sky." Usually the reply I get is "It's too cloudy, I couldn't see anything







"


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Seemed relative to the post for anyone that hasn't seen it yet:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-17312354



> Venus and Jupiter to pass in the night sky
> 
> The pairing of Jupiter and Venus in the sky is set to reach its closest point in the coming days.


----------

